

Cuomo to Ban Fracking in New York State, Citing Health Risks - lprubin
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/18/nyregion/cuomo-to-ban-fracking-in-new-york-state-citing-health-risks.html?_r=0

======
allisterk
This is an interesting day for LNG. We have this decision and then the largest
vessel in the world being a floating LNG processing plant.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8761902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8761902)

Maybe they'll finally give up on the incredibly inefficient tar sands?

